# Fisher yellow label isolation module #26401



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I took this off a buddy's truck because he went to a ford and had to get a new iso for that but is using the plow. It works fine and to be honest it looks like new. Looking to get $100.00 for it plus shipping.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

price drop.... $75.00


----------



## djkatafias (Oct 27, 2020)

Just by chance, is this module still available?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

djkatafias said:


> Just by chance, is this module still available?


#optimism


----------

